

Really hate clone ideas so I made this site to call them out - ejunprung
http://www.discobo.com

======
mandela
Good idea, but you should do research before calling applications/startups
clones. For example, Microsoft OneNote was released on 2003
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_OneNote>) while evernote was founded
in 2007 (<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/evernote>). At least get your
facts straight.

------
garretruh
Like the idea. One thing to consider: it's a little hard to discern the
product/service. Take, for example, this one:
<http://cl.ly/image/0P0Y1q1r3p0N>. Without mousing over the element, it's
impossible to tell what the product/company/service is. (ICBW, but isn't that
a Chrysler in the background?)

~~~
ejunprung
very true. let me think of a way to fix this while keeping it simple. thanks
for the feedback!

------
rosenjon
I don't have any dog in this fight...but Braintree isn't cloning Stripe. If
anything, it is the other way around. To be fair, I think Stripe took
Braintreee's concept and made it much simpler/cleaner. But to say that
Braintree is cloning stripe is dishonest. Braintree was way ahead of Stripe in
the tokenized payments arena.

